# 24"-TFT-Fragen: TN-Panel, DVI-D, HDMI



## StephenKing (29. September 2007)

Da ich dieses Jahr noch etwas Geld raushaun muss, möchte ich mir gerne einen neuen Monitor holen (zB Samsung Syncmaster 245B). Da ich in letzter Zeit da bei dem ganzen Kopiergeschützten Sch**** nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand bleiben konnte, blicke ich da nicht vollends durch:
Der Monitor hat *DVI-D* und darüber HDMI. Ist das in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich das Teil ein paar Jahre nutzen möchte ein zukunftsverträgliches Angebot? DVI-D ist ja das ganz normale DVI, gell? Glaub erst bei höheren Auflösungen (Apple 30"-Display) braucht man die Version, die gleich 2 DVI-Kabel benötigt.

*TN-Panel* hab ich immer etwas in abwertendem Zusammenhang gelesen. Schnelle Reaktionszeiten, dafür geringer Blickwinkel (auch wenn da 160° angegeben sind, was IMHO genug ist...). Haben die sonst noch Nachteile? Wie ist's da mit Ausleuchtung? *Ich brauch das Teil keinesfalls zum Zocken*, von daher ist mir die Reaktionszeit egal, sondern nur zu Webdesign / Bildbearbeitung / Programmierung / Surfen. Da ich das Teil auch kalibrieren will, sollte es also von den Farbwerten her nicht das Schlechteste sein...

Werde mich mal auf die Suche nach Tests machen - trotzdem aber die Frage, ob da jemand etwas mehr Erfahrung hat bzw. etwas Vergleichbares (sprich 1920x1200) empfehlen kann.


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (29. September 2007)

StephenKing schrieb:


> Da ich dieses Jahr noch etwas Geld raushaun muss, möchte ich mir gerne einen neuen Monitor holen (zB Samsung Syncmaster 245B). Da ich in letzter Zeit da bei dem ganzen Kopiergeschützten Sch**** nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand bleiben konnte, blicke ich da nicht vollends durch:
> Der Monitor hat *DVI-D* und darüber HDMI. Ist das in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich das Teil ein paar Jahre nutzen möchte ein zukunftsverträgliches Angebot? DVI-D ist ja das ganz normale DVI, gell? Glaub erst bei höheren Auflösungen (Apple 30"-Display) braucht man die Version, die gleich 2 DVI-Kabel benötigt.
> 
> *TN-Panel* hab ich immer etwas in abwertendem Zusammenhang gelesen. Schnelle Reaktionszeiten, dafür geringer Blickwinkel (auch wenn da 160° angegeben sind, was IMHO genug ist...). Haben die sonst noch Nachteile? Wie ist's da mit Ausleuchtung? *Ich brauch das Teil keinesfalls zum Zocken*, von daher ist mir die Reaktionszeit egal, sondern nur zu Webdesign / Bildbearbeitung / Programmierung / Surfen. Da ich das Teil auch kalibrieren will, sollte es also von den Farbwerten her nicht das Schlechteste sein...
> ...



es gibt mehrere technologien wobei die TN+Film zwar die schnellste ist, aber lange nicht die beste. hier solltest du dir vorher gedanken machen!
ich persöhnlich habe mich auf PVA festgelegt, da das das "farbechteste" sein soll... siehe z.B: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-domain_Vertical_Alignment
die EIZO´s z.B. haben in der Regel nur PVA oder S-PVA (samsung geschichte) aber ließ selbst und endscheide selber...

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/lexikon.html

http://www.tecchannel.de/client/438426/


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2007)

UnderTaker_2 schrieb:


> es gibt mehrere technologien wobei die TN+Film zwar die schnellste ist, aber lange nicht die beste.


Rise ja, Fall nein.
Die Kristalle bei TN Displays schalten sehr unterschiedlich, die c't hat beim Samsung 245B z.B. 6,6ms Rise + Fall bei schwarz gemessen aber 21,3ms bei Grau, der schnellste im Test waren NEC 2470WNX und FSC P24W-3.

Dazu kommt, das TN bei kleineren Displays recht brauchbar ist, aber je größer ein Display wrd, desto unbrauchbarer wirds!

Die c't hat auch ein Beispiel gebracht:
bei 75cm Sehabstand (also recht weit) schaut man bei einem 24" mit einem Winkel von rund 25° auf die seitlichen Bildränder ( (c) c't/20/07).


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

Das beste was ich gefunden habe, neben dem Samsung, war der "Eizo S2431W" mit S-PVA-Display-Panel (auf Chip.de) für knapp 900 . Jedoch besitzt er kein HDMI Eingang. Die Auswahl in dem Bereich ist meiner Meinung nach erschreckend gering.

Auch wenn du unbedingt noch dieses Jahr Geld ausgeben willst, wäre es vielleicht besser noch ein halbes Jahr zu warten.

Die Alternativen sind noch mal tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen und in die 30 Zoll Klasse einzusteigen (Dell). Oder als "Übergangslösung" ein 22 Zöller.


----------



## ED101 (30. September 2007)

Hab den DELL 24'' und kann ihn nur empfehlen, aber auch kein HDMI


----------



## StephenKing (30. September 2007)

Jupp, hab auch auf Prad.de die Tests gelesen und werde jetzt jedenfalls vom Samsung die Finger lassen. Die Farbunterschiede bei seitlichem Blickwinkel sind ja echt erschreckend...
TN-Panels sind jedenfalls für mich tabu, sonst hätt ich mir das Geld für das Kalibrierungsteil auch sparen können...

Ich liebäugel jetzt etwas mit dem Dell UltraSharpTM2407WFP, der zwar mit gut 700 doch etwas teuer ist, aber ein paar Wochen werde ich mir auf jeden Fall noch Zeit lassen - mal sehen, ob's mal wieder paar Dell-Aktionen gibt (@Pokerclock: nur in einem halben Jahr ist schon wieder nächstes Geschäftsjahr  ). Aber der hat ja wirklich alles, was das Herz begehrt (und noch etwas mehr) - und laut Datenblatt auch HDMI (über DVI-D).
Schade finde ich lediglich, dass beim Picture-In-Picture nicht die beiden Monitoreingänge gemischt werden können, sondern nur eine der anderen Quellen mit einem Monitoreingang


----------



## ED101 (30. September 2007)

Also zum 2407: HDMI via DVI-D ist korrekt, aber halt keinen HDMI-Abschluss. PIP ist sehr angenehm, da ich kein 2 Gerät hab was den analogen ansteuert hat mich das nicht gestört, die externe TV-Box die ich mir noch zulegen will soll über S-Video angeschlossen werden, von daher... Die Höhenverstellung ist sehr angenehm, da mein Monitor schon erhöht steht kann man den so weit runter schieben, das man kein steifen Hals bekommt. Wenn du noch fragen hast, meld dich einfach.


----------



## StephenKing (30. September 2007)

Ja mir gehts halt bei PiP vor allem darum, dass ich immer mal wieder PCs da hab, die ich installiere oder sonstwas mache und da bisher immer meinen zweiten Monitor (Dual-Screen) umgeklemmt hatte. Wäre halt sehr cool, wenn ich einen mit zwei Monitor-Eingängen habe, auch gleich beobachten könnte, ob der PC im Hintergrund schon fertig ist. Aber ich denke, bei der Auflösung kann ich auch zeitweise auf den 2. Monitor verzichten 

Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche Tools, die einem auf einem Monitor eine Dual-Screen-Funktionalität vorgaugeln? Ich finde es sehr praktisch, dass beim Maximieren ein Fenster immer genau einen Monitor einnimmt. Bei so einem Widescreen fände ich es ganz praktisch, wenn ich das Fenster mit einem Klick genau auf den halben Screen maximieren könnte


----------



## ED101 (30. September 2007)

Ja es gibt sowas, hatte ich schon mal im Einsatz, allerdings nur für XP, suche nochmal


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

Irre ich mich, oder haben nicht ohnehin die meisten Monitore mit zwei Eingängen die Möglichkeit über das OSD das Eingangssignal zu wechseln. Zumindest ist das bei meinem BenQ FP93GX der Fall.

Ist als Alternative vielleicht immer noch angenehmer als das Kabel umzustöpseln.


----------



## ED101 (30. September 2007)

Zum wechseln ja aber es geht darum beide Eingangsquellen gleichzeitig darzustellen.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

OK, dann ist klar. Ich war nur irritiert, weil das Wort "umklemmen" gefallen ist


----------



## StephenKing (30. September 2007)

Jaja, zwischen den Eingängen hin- und herzuwechseln sollte sogar durch einfachen Tastendruck möglich sein. Der Dell hat ja aber die Picture-In-Picture-Funktion, die aber immer nur ein Monitorbild mit einem der Video-Eingänge und nicht mit dem zweiten Monitoreingang kombinieren kann. Zur Perfektion wäre es natürlich noch nötig, dass man während der Arbeit an einem PC den anderen beobachten kann 

War vorhin wirklich mal kurz vor der Bestellung... die 730 gibts ja sogar nur, weil er 25% billiger zu haben ist. Bin jetzt etwas hin- und her-gerissen... Geiler Monitor, bei dem ich nicht weis, ob die wieder 25% drauf geben <==> 730 Öcken.. 
Werd mal am Montag anrufen, ob die an der Hotline noch etwas Rabatt geben.

EDIT: Aja, hat sich ja schon geklährt. Naja, ich hab ne Dual-Screen-Anordnung, bei der ich immer meinen zweiten Monitor abstöpsel und dann an den andren PC anklemme.

Aja, nur mal sicherheitshalber die Frage: GeForce FX 5200 oder wie das Teil heißt darf ja mit der Auflösung keine Probleme haben, oder? (Also 1920x1200 über DVI und daneben 1280x1024 über Analog)


----------



## Marbus16 (30. September 2007)

Wenns nur der Desktop ist, dürfte es keine Probleme geben. Aber zocken? Unmöglich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. September 2007)

StephenKing schrieb:


> Aja, nur mal sicherheitshalber die Frage: GeForce FX 5200 oder wie das Teil heißt darf ja mit der Auflösung keine Probleme haben, oder? (Also 1920x1200 über DVI und daneben 1280x1024 über Analog)



Doch, hats, diese Auflösung ist per DVI nicht möglich, da etwas mehr kastriert wurde, du brauchst also mindestens 'ne 5600...


----------



## StephenKing (30. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Wenns nur der Desktop ist, dürfte es keine Probleme geben. Aber zocken? Unmöglich.



Keine Angst, diese Situation wird nicht eintreten...

Hm, das wäre natürlich blöd, wenn ich auch noch eine neue Grafikkarte bräuchte... ich werde mich mal erkundigen.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub der Dell ist teilweise billiger, wenn man ihn nicht bei Dell kauft. 
Mal bei Geizhals geschaut? TFTshop.net hatte ihn teilweise recht günstig, momentan für 679.
Auf HDMI kann man ja im Grunde verzichten, wer möchte schon Sound in TFT-Boxen einleiten? Örks! HDCP hat er ja.
Und DVI-HDMI-Kabel kosten nicht die Welt.

Gute Blickwinkel sind halt wichtig, also wenn es geht IPS oder PVA. Gibts von Samsung evtl. noch ein Modell? Dell verbaut glaubich zumindest beim 27er ein Samsung Panel, beim 24er evtl. auch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

Naja, die Lags bei PC Schirmen sind auch nicht so übel, als dass man den Sound übern Monitor zu den Boxen laufen lassen müsste, von daher ist HDMI nicht wirklich nötig zumal mir persönlich der Stecker nicht so wirklich zusagt, find ihn sogar ziemlich schlecht weil mal wieder 'ne Arretierung vergessen wurde, bei einem Hot Plug Stecker wie USB ist das ja OK, aber bei einem Anschluss zum Schirm?!
Naa, tut nich not...


----------



## Jor-El (1. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, bei Alternate gibts den BenQ G2400W für 499 plus HDMI.
Ich persönlich würde auf HDMI nicht verzichten. So kann mann wenigstens den Monitor in Verbindung mit nem HD-Laufwerk oder Konsole in Full HD genießen, sofern der Monitor zwecks "Nachwuchs" irgendwann ausgesondert werden sollte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

Von HDMI -> DVI Adaptern hast wohl noch nix gehört, oder?


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Von HDMI -> DVI Adaptern hast wohl noch nix gehört, oder?


Eben, HDCP braucht kein HDMI. Den einzigen Vorteil sehe ich im Schlanken Stecker und der Soundübertragung (aber wer sein HD-Audio in TFT-Boxen oder schnöde TV-Boxen einleitet, frisst auch kleine Kinder!), als Nachteil wie schon richtig erwähnt den nicht arretierbaren Stecker.

Der Benq wäre halt wieder ein TN-Gerät. Ich wage einfach mal zu behaupten dass man bei großen Widescreen TNs auf Grund der Blickwinkel recht schnell Farbverlaufe sieht, auch wenn man noch recht nah oder zentral davorsitzt.


----------



## Jor-El (1. Oktober 2007)

Wozu Geld für nen Adapter ausgeben wenn es doch günstige Monitore mit VGA, DVI und HDMI gibt?
Von Geld sparen hast wohl noch nix gehört, oder? 
Für mich sind halt drei Anschlüsse interessanter als nur zwei aus VGA und DVI.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Oktober 2007)

Der Dell hat ja glaubich einen S-Video Eingang, oder sowas in der Art. Kann man daran eigentlich einen externen DVB-T oder DVB-S Decoder anschließen wie bei einem TV? Die haben ja meist SCART-Ausgänge.
Weil dann wäre es ja fast ein vollwertiger TV-Ersatz.


----------



## ED101 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja da ist ein S-Video dran. Für Scart gibt es zur Not Adapter und ja du kannst entsprechende Boxen anschließen


----------



## StephenKing (1. Oktober 2007)

BenQ? Nein danke... von dieser Firma werde ich sicher nichts kaufen.

Ok, habe jetzt mal (da ich nicht genau weis, von welchem Hersteller meine GeForce ist) an Gigabyte gemailt, was die max. DVI-Auflösung ist - in der Tat geht max. 1280x1024, was mich nun wieder etwas bremst in meiner Euphorie... noch mal Kohle für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben: Nö, vorerst nicht 

Die haben was von Dual-Link geschrieben? Da der Monitor natürlich nur einen Ausgang hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass es halt eine andere DVI-Art ist, bei der so große Auflösungen durchgequetscht werden...

Ich kann dann aber schon noch (falls ich eine bessere Karte kaufen würde) am Analogausgang einen Monitor anschließen, oder?


----------



## ED101 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja ist eine DVI Art




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, analog gibt es diese Varianten nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

StephenKing schrieb:


> Ok, habe jetzt mal (da ich nicht genau weis, von welchem Hersteller meine GeForce ist) an Gigabyte gemailt, was die max. DVI-Auflösung ist - in der Tat geht max. 1280x1024, was mich nun wieder etwas bremst in meiner Euphorie... noch mal Kohle für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben: Nö, vorerst nicht


Ja, diese Limitierung hatte ich auch im Hirn, bei der nV34...

Aber was spricht dagegen, die GraKa zu tauschen?!
Einigermaßen brauchbare D3D9 Exemplare deren DVI keine solch bekloppte Beschränkung aufweisen, gibts schon für 20 an der Tür!

Allerdings Single Link, logischer weise, Dual Link Karten sind erst mit der letzten Generation (Radeon x1) eingeführt worden...


StephenKing schrieb:


> Die haben was von Dual-Link geschrieben?


Die Begründung ist völlig falsch!!

Single Link DVI reicht für bis zu 1600x1200, das die nV34 nicht mehr kann, ist einfach eine Hardwarebeschränkung seitens nVidia, warum sie das getan haben wissens nur selbst...


----------



## ED101 (1. Oktober 2007)

Das stimmt dann schon das es nicht reicht, der DELL 2407 setzt auf eine 1920*1200er Auflösung.


----------



## StephenKing (1. Oktober 2007)

Hm, ok... was ist D3D9 ? Hätte schon gerne wieder eine nVidia-Karte.. was würde da taugen? (vorzüglich aus der Produktpalette von http://www.reichelt.de oder http://www.mindfactory.de )


----------



## ED101 (1. Oktober 2007)

D3D9 steht für DirectX 9 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Brauchst du ne PCIe oder AGP Karte? Und welche Leistung soll sie bringen, Office, Gaming?


----------



## StephenKing (1. Oktober 2007)

Aso.. AGP und nur Office, wie gesagt wenn möglich Nvidia.


----------



## ED101 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hab ab nächster Woche eine 7800 GS für AGP über (vorrausgesetzt, das Gehäuse kommt) ist für Office und Zocken geeignet.

Sonst sowas in der Richtung: klick oder noch etwas billiger


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

StephenKing schrieb:


> Aso.. AGP und nur Office, wie gesagt wenn möglich Nvidia.


nVidia ist deutlich teurer und heißer denn du bräuchtest, wenn du was einigermaßen brauchbares haben willst, schon ein Kärtchen der 6er Generation z.B. 6600 und die gibts nicht für wenig Geld.

Die 9600 bekommst in Foren hinterhergeschmissen, da sind Preise von 20-25 inkl Versand die Regel, für "Offic" bzw Video schauen sind die auch besser...

'ne 7800GS AGP ist da etwas zu viel des guten wenns eh nicht gespielt wird, da ürd ich eher was kleines/kühles nehmen, z.B. die angesprochene Radeon 9600 die mit einem winzkühler gekühlt werden kann und billig ists auch noch, was will man mehr?...


----------



## StephenKing (1. Oktober 2007)

Naja, die 43 gingen ja gerade noch..

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit Dual-Screen-Support bei ATI. Ist das da auch so komfortabel wie bei nVidia (mir gehts hauptsächlich um die Menüs, um die Fenster auf den anderen Bildschirm zu schieben). Würde jede 9600er gehen oder da auch wieder nur einige? Geht da wirklich gleichzeitig der DVI mit 1920x1200 und der Sub-D mit 1280x1024?

@ED
was würdest du für die Karte wollen?


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Oktober 2007)

ED101 schrieb:


> Das stimmt dann schon das es nicht reicht, der DELL 2407 setzt auf eine 1920*1200er Auflösung.


Jein. Wenn die Grafikkarte reduced blanking unterstützt, reicht Single link bis 1920x1200. Falls nicht, dann nur bis 1600x1200. Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface

Das ist vom RAMDAC abhängig glaubich, alte Karten mit RAMDACs unter 400MHz können es wohl eher nicht.
Aber wenn man nicht zocken will, tuts im Grunde jede aktuelle Karte, auch die günstigen Modelle.


----------



## ED101 (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich weiß reduced blanking wird ja auch u.a. bei 30'' eingesetzt, da die Karten es sonst auch nicht schaffen. Diese Option lässt sich aber i.d.R. nur mit speziellen Tools einstellen.

@StephenKing mehr als du ausgeben willst


----------



## StephenKing (2. Oktober 2007)

Also da ich über die Hotline doch noch einen ganz guten Rabatt bekommen hab, hab ich mir das Teil jetzt bestellt.

Also brauche ich jetzt wirklich noch ne Graka... hat jemand eine passende über?
Geht jede Radeon 9600 - oder auch jede beliebige GeForce 6200 oder da auch nur bestimmt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich geht jede, auch die 6200/AGP, nur die 5200 war ein extrem übles Kastrat.


----------



## StephenKing (2. Oktober 2007)

Hmm.. laut Aussage der Asus-Hotline gehts nicht mit der 6200, sodern erst ab 6300. Bei Alternate steht leider bei kaum einer Nvidia-AGP-Karte was von DualLink dabei - dagegen bei etlichen ATIs


----------



## StephenKing (3. Oktober 2007)

Würdet ihr ehr 
Club 3D CGA-P246, 256 MB, Radeon HD2400PRO, AGP 8x, 64 Bit
oder
HIS RX1650PRO, 256 MB, Radeon X1650 PRO, AGP 8x, 128 Bit
kaufen?

Preislich sind sie gleichauf.
Erstere ist halt DX10, dafür nur 64bit Speicheranbindung, zweitere DX9, aber dafür 128bit.
Bei der ersten ist bei Alternate ein Kommentar dabei, dass die Karte sehr heiß werden würde. Werde das Teil wohl eh runtertakten...


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Oktober 2007)

Hm, hast du sie mal videomäßig verglichen? Das könnte ja evtl. noch interessant sein, H.264 bzw. allgemein HD-Beschleunigung usw.
Da können neuere Karten ja oft mehr als Ältere.


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde letztere nehmen. DX10 ist bei einer so langsamen Karte eh unnütz. "Dank" 64bit wirds noch unattaktiver.


----------



## StephenKing (3. Oktober 2007)

Ja, hab mir auch schon überlegt - denn HDCP steht aber bei keinem dabei. Von daher wäre wohl die neuere (2600 oder was das war), die Bessere.
Allerdings bin ich jetzt auf WinFast A7600 GS gestoßen, was mich dann doch wieder überlegen lässt, ob ich bei nvidia bleibe... *keinplanhab*

@Marbus
geht mir halt ehr darum, dass das eine neuere Generation ist und nicht um die Gametauglichkeit.


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenns die "neue" Generation ist - "dank" der 64bit ist sie langsamer, da kann es vielleicht schon unte rwindows Probleme geben.

eigentlich würde einfach die günstigste Karte reichen. Habe jetzt eine FX5500 gefunden für 33. Die ist für deine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend.

Edit: Der tausendste Post :eek:


----------



## StephenKing (3. Oktober 2007)

Nein ist sie leider nicht, da sie AFAIK kein Dual-Link-DVI besitzt (gibts nicht bei FX5xxx)

EDIT: Glückwunsch zum 1000.  !


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2007)

StephenKing schrieb:


> Ja, hab mir auch schon überlegt - denn HDCP steht aber bei keinem dabei. Von daher wäre wohl die neuere (2600 oder was das war), die Bessere.


Die Radeon HD Serie hat eigentlich Grundsätzlich HDCP...

D3D10 hat sie btw (noch) nicht, das wird eventuell später nachgereicht...


Marbus16 schrieb:


> eigentlich würde einfach die günstigste Karte reichen. Habe jetzt eine FX5500 gefunden für 33. Die ist für deine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend.


Nein, da er 'ne FX5500 schon besitzt -> FX5200 = FX5500...


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Oktober 2007)

Also ich denke mal für z.B. die Vistaoberfläce reicht auch eine HD2400pro.
 soweit ich das bei Geizhals sehe, haben die alle einen DVI->HDMI Adapter dabei, folglich auch HDCP (weil ohne macht HDMI ja auch wenig Sinn, oder?) und integrierten 5.1 audio-Controller (wohl auch für HDMI)
Ich denke aml sowas wie http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a264302.html ist wohl als Low Profile Multimedia-Lösung für HTPC gedacht, oder?

Die 7600GS hätte halt wieder kein HDCP, das gibts erst ab GF8 afaik. Falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## StephenKing (3. Oktober 2007)

Ohh... ICH WILL DOCH NUR EINEN NEUEN MONITOR!!!
Mann, dass das alles so nervtötend sein wird, was da jetzt besser passt, hätte ich echt nicht gedacht (das ist KEIN Vorwurf an euch!).

Werde mir jetzt einfach die Club 3D CGA-P246 mit HD2400PRO bestellen und hoffen, dass alles passt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2007)

machs doch einfach:
Schließ den Schirm analog an, dann passts auch mit deiner FX5200, zumindest erstmal...


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

Aber macht analog denn nicht schon vor 1920*1600 Schluss?


----------



## StephenKing (3. Oktober 2007)

Hm, das wäre ja eigentlich echt ne Idee :-[ Analog sollte die noch höhere Auflösungen mitmachen.

Hm.. nur 700 Öcken für das Teil und dann kein DVI *grml*


----------

